# Cadet Pro--thoughts?



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

I normally recommend Toto, with AS Champion 4 being a good flushing, but not as high quality, second choice. or sometimes Gerber. but none of these will work work. needs to be 10" rough, round front, tall height. and by 10" i mean 9". local supplier is recommending AS cadet pro, which meets the criteria. never dealt with one. any thoughts on cadet pro--primarily regarding flush performance. thanks.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cadet Pro is a basic AS toilet. Works in whatever situation is applicable. And yes, I prefer Toto as well.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I've put in tons of cadet pro's especially in rental homes and never had a single complaint about them.


When they first came out we were using them on a 40 unit apartment complex, and a few of them came with incorrect tank to bowl gaskets. They were too thin and wouldn't make contact to seal the connection.

Now they have that ironed out and the gasket makes a good seal without having to struggle to get the tank and bowl to make contact. Some MFG have too thick of a tank to bowl gasket.

This might be kinda weird, but I like that they come with two styles of bolt caps. The one is a little tall so my boss hated them, but the tall one comes with a super thick retainer that threads onto the bolt. I use that one, thread it down nice and tight then back it up with a nut and washer.

Wouldn't hesitate to put one of them in my place, but I already have two of the Champion 4's. Probably prefer a toto, but i'm too cheap.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks. customer went with cadet pro. I don't have a strong opinion after watching it flush. have long found it strange why any toilet manufacturer would sell better flushing toilets alongside toilets that don't flush as well. unless somehow "casting" the china is more expensive for the better flushing toilet. which seems very unlikely. Toto got rid of their lower performing models. Gerber got rid of their lower performing models. that, i get. Why Kohler still makes 2" flushvalve toilets, why Kohler in fact has about five different "flush technologies," why Kohler in fact has about eight or ten different cannister towers, i don't get. with the cadet pro, AS now has two completely different 3" flush valves--they must know something i don't.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

klempner said:


> thanks. customer went with cadet pro. I don't have a strong opinion after watching it flush. have long found it strange why any toilet manufacturer would sell better flushing toilets alongside toilets that don't flush as well. unless somehow "casting" the china is more expensive for the better flushing toilet. which seems very unlikely. Toto got rid of their lower performing models. Gerber got rid of their lower performing models. that, i get. Why Kohler still makes 2" flushvalve toilets, why Kohler in fact has about five different "flush technologies," why Kohler in fact has about eight or ten different cannister towers, i don't get. with the cadet pro, AS now has two completely different 3" flush valves--they must know something i don't.


kohler SUCKS!!!! thats why they have dozens of different parts so you pay a fortune to get OEM kohler parts to fix it, as it doesnt pay for after market to keep up or wait for patents to expire to make the parts, so kolher holds you hostage to buy their crap..thats why...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We are a kohler dealer. The 2" flush valves are the cheap models. If you go with the cheapest non-sterling kohler it is the same as the even cheaper sterling except I think the sterling line has cheaper glaze. Kohler does suck. At this point when I get sent to install one I just hope that it's one of the models with the metal plate on the tank because they are easy to install without leaks. Almost all of the 3 bolt models the tail on the bowl drops off so the bolt seal doesn't compress enough and I have to add washers below it so it doesn't leak. Lately this has gotten better but not gone away.

Why some don't flush for schit and others do well is beyond me and I have seen it with all the major brands. Why a 1000$ toto can't flush well is just stupid. I used to think it was the low flush volume and still largely believe that to be the case but I have seen some which flush really well. When people ask me what I prefer I tell them the old 3.5gpf AS from the 60's/70's but for new I tell them to get toto. Mostly because if they get a bad one the tanks are usually a good bit taller and I can change the flapper to a wb big orange and raise the water level increasing the flush.


I don't really hate any politician more than any other with the exception of blaming the republicans and nixon for these pos low flush toilets. People have to flush three times anyway, you're not saving any water. And there are a ton of homes with cast iron that are either forced to change all their waste lines or call me to snake the house once or twice a year.


I rebuild as many old toilets as possible and I hope you guys do too.






.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Almost all of the 3 bolt models the tail on the bowl drops off so the bolt seal doesn't compress enough and I have to add washers below it so it doesn't leak.


Have had that same issue for all 12 years of my plumbing career. Glad i'm not alone.


----------



## cochoclo (Feb 19, 2019)

really thanks >.<


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

cochoclo said:


> really thanks >.<












PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons:
Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice Plumber, and Plumbing Helper, Plumbing Inspectors and Plumbing Engineers.
Plumbing Business Owners and Operators including management positions and their support staff. (Operations Manager, Service Manager, Project Manager, Superintendents, Customer Service, etc.)
Drain Cleaning, Fire Sprinkler, Hydronic Heating, Boiler, Steam, Chiller, Municipal Water and Wastewater, Potable Water Treatment, Septic System, Water Well, Wastewater Treatment.
The above outline is what we as a community consider to be a Plumbing Professional on the PlumbingZone. It was developed with input from a wide variety of our members that work in different areas of the trade. 

If you do not see your particular aspect of the trade listed, but still consider yourself a Plumbing Professional, please send your request for inclusion to one of the Moderators via private message. Addressing this issue with individual members is to be done by the Administrator and Moderators ONLY.

As stated above PlumbingZone.com is designed to be a pros only community and that means that "Do It Yourself" homeowners looking for free advice and other non-professionals are not allowed to join the site. If you need help with a plumbing project we highly recommend you join DIYChatroom.com where you will find some great advice and a friendly community.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

this is a decent toilet for its price and use.... 
I've installed many of them in commercial units/etc, and have had no complaints.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m sorry, I will not purchase AS or Kohler and install it with warranty. Both are substandard products. Toto and Gerber stools provided only.

You can get both in 10” rough, round, comfort height. The bowl is the same with Gerber, tank is different.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve been pretty impressed with the AS vormax. It’s a pretty hardcore flushing beast. Job security with it too as it has not one, but two flappers in the tanks. 2!!! It seriously does flush really well.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

We put in cadet pros but my favorite toilet is Mansfield.. now the newer version is not as good as the older version( better flush) here's the reasons why I prefer... you dont even have to twist your hand augers to get it through the trap is so smooth just "plunge" the cable through that's how I dislodge cutips..

All the parts are available at a chain store if your in a pinch... theres no flapper just a rubber washer is your flush valve seal.. and it comes with a ball cock but standard fluid master fill valve fits in there.

Also it has an exposed jetter hole.. I know i know most toilets do but some don't and an exposed jetter is a must a lot of service calls are just clean the jetter and away you go..

Worst toilets are as listed Hennesy & Hinchcliffe, Niagara, American standard with reverse trap


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> We put in cadet pros but my favorite toilet is Mansfield.. now the newer version is not as good as the older version( better flush) here's the reasons why I prefer... you dont even have to twist your hand augers to get it through the trap is so smooth just "plunge" the cable through that's how I dislodge cutips..
> 
> All the parts are available at a chain store if your in a pinch... theres no flapper just a rubber washer is your flush valve seal.. and it comes with a ball cock but standard fluid master fill valve fits in there.
> 
> ...





Most of our guys agree that mansfield is the best. We have one in our shop bathroom and it handles all our dumps!! It's even one of the newer 1.6gpf ones too.






.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Most of our guys agree that mansfield is the best. We have one in our shop bathroom and it handles all our dumps!! It's even one of the newer 1.6gpf ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd how areas are different. Most here consider Mansfield to be almost as cheap and chunky as box store AS brand or some random brand.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

